# Portfolio pics



## khadijah (Oct 14, 2005)

How many of you here have your own portfolios? Do you guys go to studios to take professional photograps? How many pictures (minumum) needed in a portfolio and how much does this all cost you?

I apologize for asking so many questions but i'm really new at this and interested in learning to become a MA/freelance MA. Thanks.


----------



## JesusShaves (Oct 18, 2005)

I'm not so sure for a make up artist portfolio, but i've learnt for a art/photography folio they want about 20 images/pages.  Since i do photography, i took some pics in my uni studio for free.  It is quite costly for professional studio, so i'd suggest taking your own photos.  

- Like everyone would say, take photos in natural light. Avoid indoor lighting, since it can give your photos a ugly yellow tinge (unless you have a filter to correct it).  
- If you use a 35mm camera you can get special portrait film with a speed of (ISO)100, that picks up colour as true to life and is fine grained so detail is picked up well.
- take a photo with and without flash.  Then choose the best photo.

Generally, each photo should have different looks... be it 
natural look/neutrals/ colour/ dramatic etc etc on a range of models.

I'm not too sure on sizings on photos... depending on the size of you portfolio (mines A1... but thats a art/photography one lols) Im assuming a make up one would be A4 (easy to lug about with you lols) 

I'd have photos printed up at 9 x 6 / 8 x 10 mounted neatly in a porfolio. 

hopefully this will help you somewhat... bleh this is all do it yer self folio talk... OR you can just forget what i said and get it all professionally done.. lols!


----------



## khadijah (Oct 18, 2005)

lol, those are all great tips! thanks. I didnt know that you can actually, erm, do-it-yourself. I don't have a great camera, but would a digital camera work and do you know if I could use digitally edited pictures for folios? (like filtering or touch-ups)


----------



## JesusShaves (Oct 19, 2005)

well i cheat ;o) ,haha i am an anti digital photographer... if its taken by digital i'll photoshop the hell out of it.  

But seriously... crappy digi cam = not too good quality pics... therefore its inevitable that it will need touch ups on colour/saturation/sharpness/levels.  Think of it this way, most images you see in magazines of models have been touched up somewhat.  But i do say that when its over done, its not a good look. I'd say the employers would like to see your capabilities in the portfolio.  

some more tips... if you just plan on taking make up photos (non fashion editorialish ones) get a clean white background (eg linen)   just to mask anything behind (so only the model is seen... no distractions)

Im a student.. so do it myself is all i can do... plus im a cheap skate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) Sorry if this is all so incoherrent... im a lil out of it! if you want any more specific tips i can go on and on.. lols... i just tried to trim what i was explaining.  But i also love giving tips (its helps me to see what i know and dont)


----------

